# MAKE A PANORAMA OF THE BURJ DUBAI COMPLEX FOR ME PLEASE!!!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

very important
somebody who is good at this, please make a pano out of this 360 degrees view of the burj dubai complex construction site

--------------- scroll


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*Poor attempt by me !!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Great 360 degrees view.  But you made two huge mistakes which makes it nearly impossible to create a good panorama.

1. You obviously didn't use a tripod. In order to make a good panorama you have to be able to spin the camera 360 degrees without even a slight difference in height while taking the photos, something that is impossible to achieve if you hold the camera in your hand. Some of these photos have also been taken at slight angles (0.5-1.5 degrees, note the two different angles of the facade in the two photos 'k4f0i0.jpg' and 'k4f0ck.jpg') that's enough to make it nearly impossible to fit them all together in a panorama.

2. All your photos must have the same size. Of the 7 photos, 6 have different sizes. While your photo 'k4ezpk.jpg' has 1000x750 pixels, 'k4f0ck.jpg' has 965x722 pixels.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that shouldn't be a problem. the camera took them in the same resolution, so you can just resize them. 
but agree with you on the other problem. i will try it this night. am busy now.

btw dazz could do this, he is the expert


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> "Poor attempt by me !!"


 yeah, right.. it's seamless!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i am working on it, but the photos are really bad for a panorama in higher resolution


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it is really hard, also the colours and especially the angles...

here is my 1st try:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

burj dubai should be put in the middle actually. maybe i'll change this later, but i have to study now before i go to bed. school sucks. so busy these times...


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

couldn't add the last image to the right...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

As expected, great work!!


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

the one dazz made is the best one! good work, how do you make those, in photoshop? can you teach me how do to panoramas?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

dazz is the expert, of course.

just tell me dazz, how did you manage to make the sky look so good?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I used "Photostitch 3.1" application (came with the canon camera) which automaticly merged some of those photos and blended sky colors, but some parts of the photos I merged manually with paint shop pro.

Also automaticly merged parts needed some fixing with the sky color (used round cloning tool in paint shop pro). Some building were tilted/"doubled" (see residences building which I didn't fix) and they were copied from original photos using cloning tool. And some cranes were copied from original photos too.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I have JASC's Paint Shop Pro 8.10 but I'm not good at using it.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I use old PSP 7 version, fast and no useless features like new versions have 

ok, here's the final version with last photo added! (and now BD is also a little bit more straight)


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Amezing work  Ive tried a few times to make a nice 360° photo with photoshop, but its hell a lot of work, and still i wouldnt be able to make it perfect.
Btw DL and Dazz, can i use this photo on the Burj site?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Bikes said:


> Btw DL and Dazz, can i use this photo on the Burj site?


DL can decide that


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks dazz and the other ones for their attempts
i've posted it in the burj dubai thread in world forums

sure, you can use all my photos for your website
no need to ask all the time


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks, but i thought this is some special work for a company maybe, better ask 
Btw i got your pm, cant wait to see the HQ one, i just have to clean some pm's to be able to send one


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what's going on there 

HQ? what r u guys up to ??


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

someone please work on these... al mas tower.. from left to right


----------



## Abu Dhabi Boy (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

awesome.. thanks a lot Abu Dhabi Boy!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

OK i know its crappy quality  but it will have to do for now !


----------

